# Sick Azureus



## uromastie (Jun 24, 2009)

Hi I noticed a few days ago that my female azureus had a bulge on the left side under her mouth. I didnt think anything of it so i left it alone. So today i walk into my frog room and notice that it is even bigger and now it has two white bumps, one above the left shoulder and one to the left of it. I have no clue what this is!!! Could it be a dislocated shoulder? an infection? Any advice and ideas would be much appreciated.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Really cannot help much without a picture, can you post one?


----------



## uromastie (Jun 24, 2009)

I have no idea how to post them on here but ill try when i get back from work


----------



## DendroRachel (Jun 21, 2011)

hows your frog??


----------



## uromastie (Jun 24, 2009)

My frog is fine thank god! I was happy to find her hopping around and eating when I came home from work today. Thanks for asking


----------

